# Alien being



## XenoQc (Apr 16, 2018)

I know it is not every one that takes aliens are furry but I do considere myself a furry with my alien character.
I think there is a spot in this fandom for anybody that just know and understand wath is to have a character as a part of self identification. I've never been shy to say or show I am in the fandom and I hope that I will someday have a spot somewhere.

This is more than just a character for me ^_^

What do you think?

BTW there is the character presentation:
xenoqcfur.weebly.com: Xeno Qc

There you can find art:
Commission Info for Beetblood -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
(in her gallery)

I hope there are people here looking for an alien friend because this is what I am looking forward to be here


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 16, 2018)

You can be an alien if you want just don't anal probe me mang.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 16, 2018)

An alien furry sounds awesome.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 16, 2018)

I was suyposed to show up differently but I crashed sorry  :/
Can't promise won't probe! I don't know you...  =p

Who is the leader here?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 16, 2018)

XenoQc said:


> I was suyposed to show up differently but I crashed sorry  :/
> Can't promise won't probe! I don't know you...  =p
> 
> Who is the leader here?


Dragoneer is one of our forum moderators. It would be funny AF if you went and probed him.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 16, 2018)

Be careful what you say =p


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Dragoneer is one of our forum moderators. It would be funny AF if you went and probed him.





XenoQc said:


> Be careful what you say =p


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Dragoneer is one of our forum moderators. It would be funny AF if you went and probed him.


He might actually like it.


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 16, 2018)

_I love and support him. ;-;_


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 16, 2018)

You people are lovely =D


----------



## Tao (Apr 17, 2018)

You can be any kinda of species or creature you want to! Doesn't necessarily have to be a fuzzy animal, even though lots of people are. You can be an ayy lmao.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Apr 20, 2018)

I wouldn't call aliens "furries", but that doesn't mean you can't still identify as a furry while having an alien persona. In the vast galaxy, I'm certain there are some aliens who identify as furries.. Or whatever approximation their societies happen to have of "furries".

Not that I think there's any reason you'd have to worry, from what I've seen of this forum and the "furry" community in general, it's place for all kinds.

-Edit- Also I love your little icon there it's pinging on my asexual teratophilia quite engagingly.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 20, 2018)

That is great ^_ ^


----------



## Gryffe (Apr 20, 2018)

I sure hope aliens are considered "furry". Otherwise Giegue wouldn't have his place on this website, and that would make me reaaaally sad !


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 20, 2018)

Aliens aren't furries.
We're _better than furries.

_


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 20, 2018)

I am a part of the fandom liked or not =p ^_^ :3


----------



## SlyRiolu (Apr 20, 2018)

You're fine by me!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 20, 2018)

well, yes....I'm an alien too! *perks ears*


----------



## SlyRiolu (Apr 20, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> well, yes....I'm an alien too! *perks ears*


I always thought you were some sort of dragon.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 20, 2018)

¨-¨  We are here. Is all of us ready?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 20, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> I always thought you were some sort of dragon.


silly roo, I'm a avali


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 20, 2018)

What is a avali?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 20, 2018)

XenoQc said:


> What is a avali?


avali are basically feathery raptor-like aliens with a delicate ammonia based biology. link to the wiki: avali.wikia.com: The Official Avali Wiki


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 20, 2018)

That is interesting! Really cute also ^_^
I am a classified specy called Asplanar but they refere to me as ''cosmic larva''
I am just a monster that love too much sometime =p


----------



## Ereth (Apr 20, 2018)

Oh yes totally! I don't see why not. 

I have a hocotatian (a species of alien from the pikmin series) OC, so maybe we can be ET buds? :0


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 20, 2018)

I am not a ET I am the alien :O


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 20, 2018)

Aliens are closer to Anthropomorphism than Furries... and even then it doesn't describe an alien well because Anthropomorphism is human characteristics to gods, objects, or animals.

I guess Aliens can be considered Anthropomorphic since they are beings who inhabit human characteristics but aren't human.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm _not_ ET.....that's for sure. for one thing i've got a mouth full of razor sharp teeth!





http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 21, 2018)

Doesn't matter what it is I love what you are ^_^ Call how you want! I call myself the alien because it is who I am going to make myself.
The questions is that: Are we furry?
We are in the fandom really infiltrated for a long time so we are a part of it but...
Are we FURRY?
Some say yes and other say no. In the past year I have made surveys and I saw our progress!
I am waiting 80% to be serious doing my job but I get the ground prepared.
I have read somewhere that to be a furry you must first considere yourself a furry to be one
I do considere myself of furry does it make me to be a furry or there is other prerequesite I must reach?
As an alien I could observe many community and fandom and we are getting around everywhere so...
Maybe we will just be accepted anywhere normally just like anyone soon. Maybe we already are?!
We are close to it and as long as anybody doesn't have something heavy and strong to beat me then...
I am a furry! ^_^ I am Invader Xeno the alien, das me =D
What's on your mind?


----------

